# rod and reel limits...need advice



## J Cash (Oct 2, 2014)

I recently acquired a shakespear sturdy stik med. heavy 6'6 for $12, then found an Abu 7000I for $50, i was curious as to what i can expect from this combo as well as what line lb is recommended, i initially thought of it as a "small shark setup" ..i have been surf fishing for the last 5-6 years maybe 6-7 times a year with lighter /longer setups, just need some ideas before spooling up and trying it. other info to consider, ive never used braid before, ive read all the reviews regarding the china Abus and the drag washer issues ect....however for 62 dollars brand new i just had to buy it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## J Cash (Oct 2, 2014)

also just realized this may need to be put in the open forum section..


----------

